# DASH CAM - New cameras super cheap on eBay now.



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

After just spending $200 for a Transcend Drive Pro 520 dual lens dash cam I noticed a new crop of sub $15 dash cams on eBay. They seem to be new products that just hit the market this week.

Has anyone bought one of these $10 wonders yet?

Do a eBay search for Car Digital Video Recorder. Prepared to be amazed.

They are bare bones HD dash cams with the minimum of features. Great news for TNC drivers. 
Anyone can afford one of these little cameras. 
Hell I thought of buying one to dedicate to the back seat. For $10, it would be hard to loose.

The first photo is of a $10 dash cam. The second photo is of a $13 dash cam


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

cant beat the price
anybody have some reviews on them?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> cant beat the price
> anybody have some reviews on them?


I did see some reviews on DashCamTalk. The people posting the reviews own dash cam stores, and these inexpensive cameras will put them out of business if they are any good.
The reviews are negative, but the video footage is not bad at all.

Like I said, I am thinking of buying one just for the fun of it. 
I can always mount it in my pickup truck when I am done playing with it.


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> cant beat the price
> anybody have some reviews on them?


Check out Amazon, you'll find cameras that resemble these with reviews


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Large said:


> Check out Amazon, you'll find cameras that resemble these with reviews


I found both on Amazon. Both priced thirty bucks more. 
They have reviews you would expect for the price. 
They work, and are much better than nothing.

If I couldn't have afforded the DashPro 520 or another dual lens camera, I would bought one of these.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

I went through 6 cheap ebay different dash cams. One common trait, the did not meet my UBER needs. Finally found one on Kim Komando's website. Two lens, split acreen, included 32 gb card, good mount and long power cord. Only thing it's $159 but I got $30 off on a special. 

Amazing English user manual with good instructions that actuall made sense. The cheap ones came with instructions in every language, looked like they used Google Translate cause nothing made sense. Very frustrating. 

Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

My absolute recommendation is the Blackvue 650 with two cameras. Rather than mount the second camera in the rear window, mount it on the top of the windscreen looking into the car. The later versions have IR lamps to illuminate the car's interior at night. The Blackvue cameras are very discrete, and very high quality.


----------



## BobbyT (Jan 7, 2016)

dirtnaprightnow said:


> I went through 6 cheap ebay different dash cams. One common trait, the did not meet my UBER needs. Finally found one on Kim Komando's website. Two lens, split acreen, included 32 gb card, good mount and long power cord. Only thing it's $159 but I got $30 off on a special.
> 
> Amazing English user manual with good instructions that actuall made sense. The cheap ones came with instructions in every language, looked like they used Google Translate cause nothing made sense. Very frustrating.
> 
> Remember you get what you pay for.


What is the name of the cam? Cannot find it on the referenced website. Links???


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

BobbyT said:


> What is the name of the cam? Cannot find it on the referenced website. Links???


It doesn't look like she sells it anymore, I bought the same camera mentioned a year or so ago. It's just rebranded Chinese model, the only reason I got one there is because US retailers weren't selling much in the way of dash cams yet. Now Best Buy has a full line of them from Garmin.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

I am entertaining the idea of putting on in my ride. I am looking into rather or not I would get sued by Pax for recording them without their consent.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Arizona appears to be one party consent, you should be good to go.


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

Go to KimKomando.com
There is only one, it was off the market for a couple months but is available because they have an update to firmware. Works great comes with 32 GB card.


----------

